# Big Red's Wiremold Benders



## MDShunk

Posted for user Big Red...

Here's a few shots of his vintage Wiremold #600 bender:


----------



## MDShunk

Also posted for user Big Red...

A couple shots of his modern Wiremold 600*B* bender:


----------



## MDShunk

I've been collecting a few older catalogs, so I went ahead and scanned in the catalog page for the original Wiremold 600 bender from the 1947 Wiremold catalog. It fits nicely with the pictures of the actual bender Big Red so kindly shared...


----------



## Speedy Petey

An old boss of mine had one of those conduit style WM benders. I'd love to find one at a yard sale or something.


----------



## BIGRED

*Thanks for posting those pictures for me, MD.*


----------



## JohnJ0906

Do you use that wiremold bender often?


----------



## MDShunk

I sure use mine pretty often. I find that I mostly need to bend offsets to get around the baseboard to go down into the basement. I also sometimes need to bend an offset into the Wiremold to go into a regular box knockout. 

The bummer about both of these benders is that they do scuff the paint a bit on the WM. I've tried lining the bender with duct tape, and even put a rag in it sometimes. You still get a bit of a scuff. Maybe I'm just too particular? I even take my Wiremold scraps and wrap them with a roll of that shipping-type plastic wrap so that the cut pieces don't get ruined riding around on the truck.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Have you looked to see if they still make that "Wiremold Enamel" that was shown in the catalog page you posted?


----------



## MDShunk

JohnJ0906 said:


> Have you looked to see if they still make that "Wiremold Enamel" that was shown in the catalog page you posted?


Yes, they do, but it's in spray cans nowadays. Not so handy for touching up a few scuffs. A little model paint sized bottle and an artist's brush would be more handy for my purposes.


----------



## JohnJ0906

You know, model paint actually might be something that would work. Comes in a lot of shades, I think you can get enamel, small bottles. Hmmm...


_edit to add:_ How about something like this? http://testors.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=951


----------



## BIGRED

*MD, I do the same thing that you do with the Wiremold, as far wrapping it, so it will not get scratched. I is annoying to me when you put a piece up and it is scratched. I always said why can't Wiremold put a removable, protective coating on it.*


----------

